# D. Tinc Oyapock Sex ID?



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

Can someone ID what they think the sex of my two frogs are?

1st frog










2nd frog










Together


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Looks to me as two males. This is based on their toe pads and body shape. How old are they?


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I think we need pics that are more clear, I can't tell with the pics provided, Bill


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

How about some profile shots?


----------



## Paul G (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Jeff,

From the pics it seems to be two males but I agree with Bill if you could get some clearer pics that would be awesome. Although, you are just up the road.

I think we may have a trade to do.


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

Here are some clearer pics...

I think I have 2 males, but 1 may be a female, just not sure...Any thoughts would be appreciated...

Frog #1 - looks to be a male for sure

































Frog#2 - maybe a female?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice photos. I would still say two males, as the females I have have much more narrow toepads. Others may have a different opinion, though.

Good luck with them, they are a great tinctorius morph! Richard.


----------



## swirlygig (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks richard...

I say that the 2nd looks more like a female because the toes although large are not pedaled much like the first.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

2 males

james


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

I just looked through this thread for the first time and I'd have to agree with two males, not just based on the toepads, but body shape as well.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

oyapocks tend to also show sexual dimorphism in the colors, as well as a vast difference in size. 

once youve seen an adult male and female oyapock next to each other it becomes very clear that they are different.

james


----------

